
Show HN: Have a skill? Use it to travel the world for free - arjuntuli
Stay On Skill - Stay on Skill is a platform that helps people use their skills (e.g. coding, blogging, dancing, yoga, guitar, cooking, etc) to travel the world for free.<p>I am currently looking for people who would like to become alpha users, and help me build this product better. Any feedback is welcome.<p>Also, if you are veteran in Travel startups, I would love to get in touch with you.<p><a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;stayonskill.com" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;stayonskill.com</a>
======
nnn1234
Great Initiative, you have obviously considered the VISA issues. Would love to
hear how you plant to tackle those.

I would pay heavily for a service that takes care of my entire backoffice and
gives me a check for work and has great customer service( the millennial in me
i guess)

------
CarolineW
If I register I see nothing that tells me how my contact details will be
stored, used, distributed, or protected. As a result I won't be registering.

Having said that, I wish you all the best.

~~~
nnn1234
Nice reply.

